# NARS Exhibit A & Taj Majal Blush?



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 2, 2008)

i was wondering how you liked them? i've been thinking about purchasing one or the other at sephora, but i'm stuck between the both of them. for references, i'm a nc40-42 with golden yellow undertones. thanks! <3


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2008)

You could work both.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 3, 2008)

Those two colors are a WOCs best friends (along with a few others)
I'm an NC 45/50 so I'm darker than you, but when I tried them on i was pleased with how they look and I'm working up the money to purchase both of them and Cactus Flower from NARS.
NARS blushes are *the shit* in general.


----------



## sweetface (Jul 3, 2008)

I only have Taj Mahal, and I love it. Such a nice glow for summer time


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 3, 2008)

I have Exhibit A and it isgorgeous!! You only need a tiny bit as it is very pigmented. It gives me such a pretty warm glow. It's great on its own or with an MSF or Beauty Powder. I have a swatch of it on my NW45 skin in this thread:

Click for link


----------



## aziza (Jul 3, 2008)

I love em both to death!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 4, 2008)

I own both. I tend to wear Exibit A more, but I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jul 4, 2008)

They're both gorgeous. I bought Taj Mahal last weekend. I'm NC50, and it gives me a really nice summery/coppery glow. Exhibit A is just all around fabulous! But if I had to pick, I'd personally go with Taj Mahal.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 4, 2008)

Never tried Exhibit A but I love, love LOVE Taj Mahal...like the others said it gives a gorgeous summery glow.


----------



## redecouverte (Jul 5, 2008)

used to own Exhibit A but it was too pigmented for me...I prefer TAOS
i looooove Taj Mahal, buy it you won't regret it


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 7, 2008)

I have Taj Mahal...you can't go wrong with that~


----------



## milamonster (Jul 8, 2008)

im nw45 and i love exhibit A. It's very bright so apply with a light hand
love it!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Those are both BEAUTIFUL....NC40 here...


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 10, 2008)

they are both extremely flattering for ur skin tone.. i would go with taj mahal first.. because exhibit a is a little bit redder.. so it would probably suit you better.. i used to work @ sephora and I always reached for taj mahal first for deeper skin tones and then if we didnt have it i suggested exhibit a next .. ( apply lightly)


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to agree with the other ladies, you can wear both and they'd look gorgeous, but Taj Mahal is gorgeous!!! You should definately try that out first.


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 18, 2008)

I love both of these blushes.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I have Exhibit A and it isgorgeous!! You only need a tiny bit as it is very pigmented. It gives me such a pretty warm glow. It's great on its own or with an MSF or Beauty Powder. I have a swatch of it on my NW45 skin in this thread:

Click for link



_

 

exhibit a looks beautiful on you! it looks like a natural blush


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_I have to agree with the other ladies, you can wear both and they'd look gorgeous, but Taj Mahal is gorgeous!!! You should definately try that out first._

 

i think i might get both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have to say, i did try them both on at sephora yesterday and taj majal looked amazing!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cre8_yourself* 

 
_they are both extremely flattering for ur skin tone.. i would go with taj mahal first.. because exhibit a is a little bit redder.. so it would probably suit you better.. i used to work @ sephora and I always reached for taj mahal first for deeper skin tones and then if we didnt have it i suggested exhibit a next .. ( apply lightly) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i totally agree. i tried them out at sephora yesterday and applied taj mahal on one cheek and exhibit a on the other, but taj mahal stood out more to me. i'll probably purchase that one first and get exhibit a later, but for sure i must have both, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for your help!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you very, very, VERY much ladies! after reading each and every one of your comments, i think i'll be getting both, but i'll start out first with taj mahal. i went to sephora yesterday and like some of you have said, it gives a gorgeous "summer glow". i really appreciate all of your feedback


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got back from Sephora and checked out both of these.  It's funny, at the one I went to, the were right next to each other in the sample palette!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyhoo, I'm loving Taj and I think it will be my next purchase.  I'm loving the  summery glow it gave to my skin.  I'd been using the MSF duo to attempt a similar glow,  but it just made my skin look orange.  I think Taj will give me the glow I want but not make me look like a brown pumpkin!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay so I bought Exhibit A to try it out.  What are you guys using to apply?  A little sure goes a long way and I kinda looked a little clownish with it on because there was just sooooo much on my cheeks!  I'm an NC50 and a bit of a newbie in the makeup game so bear with me as I ask all these questions!!!


----------



## neonbright (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_Okay so I bought Exhibit A to try it out.  What are you guys using to apply?  A little sure goes a long way and I kinda looked a little clownish with it on because there was just sooooo much on my cheeks!  I'm an NC50 and a bit of a newbie in the makeup game so bear with me as I ask all these questions!!!_

 
I am NC50 also and I use MAC181 brush and I just dip it in the blush lightly.  Then I apply and blend.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Guuuuurrl...they are both hot...I own just Taj Mahal from Nars and love love love it, its the bomb freal! Im thinking of getting Exhibit A but not sure yet...the MA at the counter made me look like 2 huge tomatoe landed on my cheeks....sooo .....ummm yeah..lol..but its how its applied for sure!

But Taj Mahal..as we're all saying here...we ain't lyin' its a HOTTT BLUSH!

hope that helps somehow!    oh and im an NC50.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 8, 2008)

I Have Both But Prefer Exhibit A, I'm Nc45 And It Really Looks Great On Me, Especially In The Summer Time.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I just got back from Sephora and checked out both of these. It's funny, at the one I went to, the were right next to each other in the sample palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, saw them both together also, when i was at sephora


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_I am NC50 also and I use MAC181 brush and I just dip it in the blush lightly.  Then I apply and blend._

 
I don't think this makeup newbie was ready for Exhibit A so I exchanged it for Taj Mahal instead. Now THAT is beautiful!  I LOVE it!  I will probably pick up Exhibit A again at some point in the future, but I wanted something I wasn't gonna be afraid to use and be comfortable with on my face.  When I get a little bolder with the makeup I can definitely see me getting Exhibit A again...


----------



## neonbright (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenGirl* 

 
_I don't think this makeup newbie was ready for Exhibit A so I exchanged it for Taj Mahal instead. Now THAT is beautiful!  I LOVE it!  I will probably pick up Exhibit A again at some point in the future, but I wanted something I wasn't gonna be afraid to use and be comfortable with on my face.  When I get a little bolder with the makeup I can definitely see me getting Exhibit A again..._

 
Now you got me want Taj Mahal girl.  Why did you do that to me.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Now you got me want Taj Mahal girl.  Why did you do that to me._

 
It's really gorgeous, just a nice bronzeish kinda glow to the cheeks.  I pair it with a really nude lip and it just pops.  Go ahead and get you some girl!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 21, 2008)

Taj Mahal is my favblush besides Urban Decay's"SCORE"..i love the golden undertones it gives when you wear it. ::winks::


----------



## vita cooper (Nov 21, 2008)

i got taj mahal on the recommendation of scandalous beauty along with her other fav-crazed! These were the 1st NARS blushes that I ever bought sight unseen & I have to say I LOVE THEM BOTH!!!! Can't wait to try Exhibit A which is another 1 of her favs. I'm a NW47 btw


----------



## rmcandlelight (Dec 3, 2008)

I just purchased taj mahal and it is beautiful.  Exhibit A is the next one I will be purchasing.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I just purchased taj mahal and it is beautiful. Exhibit A is the next one I will be purchasing._

 

I have the dupe to taj mahal!! lol it's by milani called "sunset beach" ...LE ..but ultra beautiful and pigmented ..I can imagine how the real thing will be lol <33


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I have the dupe to taj mahal!! lol it's by milani called "sunset beach" ...LE ..but ultra beautiful and pigmented ..I can imagine how the real thing will be lol <33_

 
 I got that and ended up returning it...  for one thing,the part that is actually like Taj is a teeny tiny part of the pan. Then, I dunn the texture just seemed to be weird. It wasn;t horrible, and lawd knows I love a bargain, but the actual Taj Mahal is so much better, and softer! I'm definitely getting Exhibit A for 2009. ( I'm on restriction for the rest of the year, LOL).


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ I got that and ended up returning it... for one thing,the part that is actually like Taj is a teeny tiny part of the pan. Then, I dunn the texture just seemed to be weird. It wasn;t horrible, and lawd knows I love a bargain, but the actual Taj Mahal is so much better, and softer! I'm definitely getting Exhibit A for 2009. ( I'm on restriction for the rest of the year, LOL)._

 
aww!! sorry it didn't work out for you, but at least you got the real thing...I know a few months ago I bought 4 of Nars cream blushes..and return them..didn't like them...so ...I'm kind of iffy about buying another blush..but since it's powder..how can I go wrong?!lol..nah! Nars cream blush..isn't creamy enough for my skin ..I realised


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I just purchased taj mahal and it is beautiful.  Exhibit A is the next one I will be purchasing._

 
 Ditto!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 5, 2008)

I found another Taj Mahal dupe.  It's NYX Mosaic Powder in Love.  It's really pretty.


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I have the dupe to taj mahal!! lol it's by milani called "sunset beach" ...LE ..but ultra beautiful and pigmented ..I can imagine how the real thing will be lol <33_

 
i got sunset shores from CVS its a pretty coral with shimmer with a darker bronzer, they were on sale for 3.49 so i got 2 of em, really pretty


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently went to Sephora to grab Taj and Exhibit A and they did not have either...the sales woman said they aren't carrying them anymore...at least where I live.  Where is everyone finding them?  Thanks.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_I recently went to Sephora to grab Taj and Exhibit A and they did not have either...the sales woman said they aren't carrying them anymore...at least where I live.  Where is everyone finding them?  Thanks._

 
Sephora: Beauty, Skin Care, Makeup, Hair, & Fragrance 

Sephora: NARS Blush: Blush


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_i got sunset shores from CVS its a pretty coral with shimmer with a darker bronzer, they were on sale for 3.49 so i got 2 of em, really pretty_

 
yay!! for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... I love that blush!!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 6, 2008)

I went to Sephora today just to make sure I wasn't crazy...the sales lady told me that this Sephora stopped carrying Taj Mahal because it didn't sell well.  WTF???  So, I left there running and went to Neiman's and picked up Taj.  Words cannot express how much I love it!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_I went to Sephora today just to make sure I wasn't crazy...the sales lady told me that this Sephora stopped carrying Taj Mahal because it didn't sell well. WTF??? So, I left there running and went to Neiman's and picked up Taj. Words cannot express how much I love it!!!_

 

thats crazy.  Taj Mahal is ridiculously beautiful on WOC applied with a light hand.  But honestly I never would have bought it without seeing in demo'd online.  the orange would have freaked me out.  thank goodness for specktra and youtube.  LOL


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 9, 2008)

I ordered Taj Mahal online so I was able to get it, but I did notice it wasn't on display at a nearby Sephora. Neither was Gilda or Gina, two blushes that I wanted to swatch - I wonder if they aren't carrying these two anymore?


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I have Taj Mahal and it is sooo gorgeous......It's really close in shade with the orange side of the mediteranee eyeshadow duo, I swatched both and they are similar.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm bumping this...but everyone NC40 and up should at least try both of these colors!!! No one should live without them, especially for the Summer months!


----------



## booksforgirls (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I'm bumping this...but everyone NC40 and up should at least try both of these colors!!! No one should live without them, especially for the Summer months!_

 
I totally agree!! I'm NC40-42 and I got Taj Mahal after watching your video (and I couldn't resist the name!). It's beauuuutiful... it took me a while to get in the habit of reaching for it, but it makes me feel amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone, get this blush!


----------



## SweetKris (Jul 4, 2009)

I grabbed Exhibit A and it was too much for me even with a light app...They dont carry Taj Mahal in my Sephora anymore so I couldn't swap it out...


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 4, 2009)

I would go with Taj Mahal for sure. Great summery color and very flattering on golden skin tones. I think Exhibit A is just a little TOO red to be flattering. I would try Taos if you want a reddish blush. It's a dusty rosey/red color with some gold shimmer that almost gives you a healthy tan/sunburnt look. (I'm an NC44/45 for reference).


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_I have the dupe to taj mahal!! lol it's by milani called "sunset beach" ...LE ..but ultra beautiful and pigmented ..I can imagine how the real thing will be lol <33_

 

I have both NARS Taj Mahal and MILANI Sunset Beach.  The MILANI blush is not a good dupe of Taj Mahal. While the orangy color appears similar in the pan, Sunset Beach lacks the magnificant golden glow that Taj Mahal has. I like Sunset Beach but I love Taj Mahal. You owe it to yourself to get Taj Mahal. It's gorgeous.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Exibit A! Whenever my friend and I (pnuttbuttajelli) go to Sephora, they never have Taj Mahal. But I agree, LIGHT strokes. VERY LIGHT. A tad too much and it' a mess! But when applied correctly it's sooo pretty!

But Sephora sucks, they never have the colors you want to try!


----------



## Noussie (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow.. i really need these!!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

I have both and well let just say I can't wait for summer to be here so I can break taj mahal out again!!


----------



## Vixxan (Jan 14, 2010)

Taj Mahal has quickly become one of my favorite blushes but I'm not digging Exhibit A. It's too easy to put too much on.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 14, 2010)

I love taj mahal and exhibit a! I use a 187 and the results are beautiful!!


----------

